# New Copperhead Road



## wvdawg (May 2, 2021)

My son and I walked up on these guys on a logging trail Friday while hunting.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 2, 2021)

Dang, look how well they blend into the leaf litter.
Glad yall spotted them.


----------



## Redbow (May 2, 2021)

Yep, and I think they might be making little Copperheads. A novice in the woods most likely would have never seen those Snakes and stepped right on or very near them. It kinda takes a trained eye to the forest and fields to spot them and they know how to camouflage with the terrain.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2021)

Two pretty colored up snakes.


----------



## pjciii (May 2, 2021)

Looks to me they didn't want to be bothered. I think they was having a snake version of a good time.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 2, 2021)

Very cool to see those two color phases together.


----------



## wvdawg (May 2, 2021)

Nudged them with the end of my shotgun barrel a few times and they were very slow to move away!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 3, 2021)

Good pics. Glad you saw them before getting too close to them. I watched 2 rat snakes in my yard a few days ago, wrapping around one another. They paid me no mind.


----------



## TJay (May 4, 2021)

Yeah that would be a really bad day to get popped by two copperheads!


----------



## Thunder Head (May 4, 2021)

Man the tan patches on the lighter one. Match the color of some of those leaves perfectly.


----------



## longrangedog (May 4, 2021)

I dispatch all poisonous snakes that I see in a place that I frequent. I or a member of my family or a friend might not be lucky enough to see them in time on the next visit.


----------



## carver (May 4, 2021)

Great find Dennis,but did ya'll kill any turkeys


----------



## Ray357 (May 4, 2021)

longrangedog said:


> I dispatch all poisonous snakes that I see in a place that I frequent. I or a member of my family or a friend might not be lucky enough to see them in time on the next visit.


Me too. Only good Venemous snake is a dead one.


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2021)

carver said:


> Great find Dennis,but did ya'll kill any turkeys



None recently - did get in tight - about 60 yards - on one Friday morning, but he flew down and went the other way to another one gobbling about 100 yards or more from us.  First gobble I had heard in weeks!


----------



## carver (May 5, 2021)

Not seeing the turkey's in the fields like I usually do up here


----------



## wvdawg (May 5, 2021)

Yes - it has been a quiet season for us!


----------



## Philnlucky (Jun 2, 2021)

wvdawg said:


> Yes - it has been a quiet season for us!


Here too. Strange year.......


----------

